# tan^-1 Problem



## TheJT (29. Okt 2007)

welche funktion muss ich benutzen um tan hoch minus 1 (tan^-1) zu bekommen:
also das tan^-1(1) = 45° ist
sprich um aus der steigung den winkel zu erhalten


----------



## Guest (29. Okt 2007)

Probiers mal mit der atan() Funktion:
Link zur Referenz


----------



## SlaterB (29. Okt 2007)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/lang/Math.html

Textsuche 'tan' falls du dir nicht alle Operationen wenigstens einmal anschauen möchtest..


----------



## Joker (29. Okt 2007)

Math.atan(double) oder Math.atan2(double)

siehe http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Referenz/Das_Paket_java.lang/44.html#atan(double)

beachte aber dass das beide Funktionen mit Bogenmaß arbeiten. Du musst also mit Math.toDegrees(double) und Math.toRadians(double) etwas umwandeln.


----------

